# Favorite Military Film



## chrisf (9 Dec 2003)

Here's an odd question... it's been rolling around in my brain for a couple of years...

What's the deal with the recruits calling the sergeant "sir" in Full Metal jacket? Was this a error in research, or is this an American thing?


----------



## mattoigta (9 Dec 2003)

I‘m pretty sure they call him ‘Sir‘ because of his appointment.


----------



## Lawrence (9 Dec 2003)

To the best of my knowledge the Marine call thier DI‘s Sir.  While the Army calls them Drill Sergeant.  Any Amercians want to correct me on that?


----------



## spacelord (9 Dec 2003)

R Lee Ermey, the actor who played Gunney Sergeant Hartman was a marine DI before he was an actor, so I doubt it was a research error.

but as for mistakes, did anyone notice that when the recruits are going across the monkey bars, Hartman shouts "10 ****ing seconds, it should take you no less than 10 seconds to negotiate this obstacle". He should have said "no MORE than 10 seconds"


----------



## Korus (9 Dec 2003)

Heh, don‘t get spacelord started on Full Metal Jacket.. I‘ve seen what can happen..


----------



## Smoothbore (4 Jun 2004)

What are your favorite military-related movies?

My all-time favorite is Stanley Kubrick's Full Metal Jacket - probably the best one-liners in the history of cinema by Gunnery Sargeant Hartman (R. Lee Ermy).


----------



## Rigginrat (4 Jun 2004)

My favorite, probably because I can quote pretty much all of it is Platoon.....  Although Private Pile (full metal jacket) has a place close to my heart.


----------



## Smoothbore (4 Jun 2004)

Has anyone seen Mel Gibson's We Were Soldiers. I found it to be a great Vietnam film with emphasis on one particular battle between an Airborne Cavalry Regiment and North Vietnamese regulars. It came out 2 months after Blackhawk Down and was overshadowed by the latter. Great film though.


----------



## winchable (4 Jun 2004)

Full Metal Jacket is a cornerstone of course, not only because of it's depiction of training and the like but showed what war can do to a person mentally as well as physically.

My favourite, though I can't remember the precise title is "The Boys from Company C" something along those lines.


----------



## D-n-A (4 Jun 2004)

The boys from company C is an alright movie. The only good thing about it was that it had Ermey in it. It didn't seem very realistic in some parts, and it had historical errors. When they were riding in that convoy for their first mission in Vietnam, about 90% of them had 30 round magazines, not common, especially in 1968 when the movie takes place. Later in the war 30 round mags came out(not a whole lot), but the only soldiers who got them mainly were Rangers, Special Forces, etc. The standard/most common magazine for the M16A1 rifle during the war was the 20 round magazine.

Anyways, I don't have one movie as my favorite.

My fav military movies are.
Full Metal Jacket
Platoon
Hamburger Hill
Tigerland
Gardens of Stone
Casualties of War
We Were Soldiers
Black Hawk Down


----------



## winchable (4 Jun 2004)

Oh I never thought it was very accurate, just entertaining.

Das Boot
Mister Roberts (Actually I retract my original favorite, Mister Roberts is definetly the one)


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jun 2004)

Band of Brothers.  Quite amazing that they made such an excellent movie out of such a crappy book, usually its the opposite.


----------



## D-n-A (4 Jun 2004)

Yea, Band of Brothers was really good.


----------



## Smoothbore (4 Jun 2004)

Band Of Brothers was very accurate, Carentan was my personal favorite, as well as Spears chasing a Tiger in Belgium.


----------



## ark (4 Jun 2004)

Apocalypse now
A bridge too far
Dr. Strangelove or:How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
Band of Brothers
Battle of Britain
Rambo (as a kid  )
FMJ
BHD
SPR
Hunt for Red October
Crimson Tide
Top Gun, Iron Eagle (I know cheesy  )



and probably a couple more....


----------



## Slim (4 Jun 2004)

There are some real good ones out there

-Black Hawk Down
-The Final Option
-Das Boot
-Tears of the Sun (Cheesy but I like it)
-The Devil's Brigade
-Odd Angry Shot (One for you Wes!)
-Peacekeepers (Another cheesy but good patriotic favourite)
-U571
-PT109
-The Cruel Sea
-Zulu Dawn
-The Blue Max

That's all I can think of right now.

Slim


----------



## rcr (4 Jun 2004)

The Thin Red Line
Apocolypse Now Redux
Where Eagles Dare
The Great Esacpe
Black Hawk Down
Patton
Battle of the Bulge
Ike: Countdown to D-day
(I'm not too pleased with more of the modern ones.)

As for Tv series..
Band of Brothers
Sharpe
Horatio Hornblower


----------



## bossi (5 Jun 2004)

It's nigh on impossible to pick just one ... but I'll nominate "Tunes of Glory" as a sentimental favourite.

Others are:
We Were Soldiers
Zulu, Breaker Mourant ("Rule 303!"), Gallipoli, The Wind and The Lion, Beau Geste, and all the Sharpe's Rifles mini-movies
A Bridge Too Far, The Longest Day, Saving Private Ryan, The Devils Brigade, The Dam Busters, Das Boot (in German!)
Band of Brothers (saw that in Kabul, including the night our camp was rocketed)
Go Tell The Spartans, Hamburger Hill, The Boys in Company C (saw that when I was in Charlie Coy!)
The Green Berets (hey - ya gotta love The Duke!)
Flight of The Intruder (and that other one with Danny Glover where Gene Hackman gets shot down), Top Gun, STRIPES!!!
The Fighting Seabees (ditto on The Duke!)
The Great Escape (recently read the motorcycle ride was entirely at Steve McQueen's behest)
Mr. Roberts (another sentimental favourite, but already "taken")
Tora Tora Tora (still say it's better than  the more recent "Pearl Harbour")
The Bridges of Toko Ri
and unfortunately I can't remember the name of this obscure one, but it was set in the Korean War - the historian ends up in charge of a position - they get overrun, and ... his knowledge of history saves the day (!)


----------



## Spr.Earl (5 Jun 2004)

One I always remebemer is the "Cockle Shell Heroes".
Heres the Royal Marine Roll Of Honour:


Marine James Conway
Marine Robert Ewart
Corporal A.F.Laver
Marine W. H. Mills
Lieutenant J.W. Mackinnon
Marine David Moffatt
Corporal C. G. Sheard
Sergeant Samuel Wallace

Monsieur Lucien Gody
Monsieur Maurice Rousseau
Monsieur René Rousseau (16 ans)


----------



## Lexi (5 Jun 2004)

Band of Brothers is my favourite.
My dad showed it to me, and when I watched the episodes I couldn't get out from my seat.
It was scary, but exciting at the same time. It amazed me how realistic it was...


----------



## Andyd513 (5 Jun 2004)

Battle of Britain for sure.

Made me want to be a fighter pilot real bad while I was growing up! But -3.0 and -2.5 vision will kill that one every time.

The part where the British pilot bails and ends up in a kids backyard who gives him cigars always sticks out in my mind. As well as the poor Polish guys bailing over Britain.

Band of Brothers is an obviously amazing mini-series.

And I personally love Tigerland. Thought it was wicked, one of my friends showed it to me to scare me about basic a few months back =P

We Were Soldiers is quite possibly my favourite war film of the last few years.


----------



## tabernac (5 Jun 2004)

Band of Brothers has got to be the best. My parents threatened to take it away because I wouldn't stop watching it. It certanly kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## chrisf (5 Jun 2004)

I can't believe no one has mentioned "Kelly's Heros".

Bridge Over the River Kwai is also an excellent movie.

"Horns of Glory" (I think that's the title, I'll check on it) is also amazing.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (5 Jun 2004)

BoB obviously... amazing miniseries.

Platoon and FMJ are classics, as well is A Bridge too Far... SPR is good but not great. I've seen lots of movies but the names escape me right now.


----------



## chrisf (5 Jun 2004)

Don't forget MASH.

Back to what I was saying earlier, I'm really surprised more people haven't seen Kelly's Heros.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065938/

Clint Eastwood, Don Rickles, Tely Savalas, Donald Sutherland... come on... you know it's going to be a good movie... watch it...


----------



## scm77 (5 Jun 2004)

I once saw a movie called "Large Privates" didn't have very much about the military but still good.

Blackhawk Down is one of my favourites.  I alose liked Full Metal Jacket, Saving Private Ryan and Three Kings.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jun 2004)

Watching Full metal jacket for the first time=cool
Watching full metal jacket with new recruits who quote the movie incorrectly more often than not = not so cool.

I liked star ship troopers. I really liked the philosophy behind it.
has anyone seen number 2 yet?


----------



## Smoothbore (6 Jun 2004)

How about some of your favorite quotes from FMJ?


----------



## Smoothbore (6 Jun 2004)

Hartman to Pvt Joker - "I admire your honesty, heck I like, you can come over to my house and ... my sister!"

[moderator note:  Edited for extremely inappropriate language]


----------



## chalk1 (6 Jun 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I liked star ship troopers. I really liked the philosophy behind it.
> has anyone seen number 2 yet?



I haven't seen it, but I watched previews online. It comes up easily on search engines.

As for the first movie, it was fun, but I think it could've been so much more had they kept to the book's storyline rather than screwing it up so.

We Were Soldiers is still one of my favourites. Best line is the Sgt. Mjr.'s: "GENTLEMEN! Prepare to defend yourselves!"


----------



## Spr.Earl (6 Jun 2004)

On the History Channel they have been showing: A Bridge to Far,The Longest Day,The Battle of Britain along with lots of documenteries in rememberance of D.Day
ABridge to Far is on right now.


----------



## RCD (6 Jun 2004)

It depends which time frame.But heres a few 
The Patriot (Mel Gibson)
Gettysburg
Zulu & Zulu Dawn
Sands ofIwo Jima
Doctor Zhivago
Schinders List
Wild Geese
Shatter City
Enemy at the Gates
Thanks to a Grateful Nation
Stalingrad
The LONGEST DAY
TORA TORA TORA
The Grey Zone
Midway


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Jun 2004)

> How about some of your favorite quotes from FMJ?



How about no.


----------



## Smoothbore (6 Jun 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> How about no.



On second thought, a very good idea.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jun 2004)

Bridge too Far is a movie I never get tired of. 

Anyone remember_ Red Dawn_?

**_hmmm this might have been more appropriate in the Satanism thread as its my 666th post_**


----------



## brin11 (7 Jun 2004)

I loved Red Dawn, I've seen it lots of times.  I have to add mine:

Platoon
Bravo Two Zero
History Channel documentaries - I think there's one called Canadians at War, really good.


----------



## D-n-A (7 Jun 2004)

Red Dawn.. thats the movie about a bunch of teens who take on the Soviet Military, who somehow were able to sneak past all the US defense systems, etc, an invade Colorado?


It's alright, kinda. I kinda wish the Soviets won though, I mean, come on, the kids had bow an arrows an some hunting rifles. The Soviets had a lot more people, assualt rifles, machine guns, tanks, helicopters..


----------



## bossi (7 Jun 2004)

I have to thank you guys for bringing "Bravo Two Zero" to my attention - it must have been release when I wasn't looking.
Anyway, I was able to pick up a copy on DVD for only $8.66 (cheaper than the cinema - hoo-hoo!)
Now I'll have something to watch when I'm Duty Offr once the Stanley Cup is over ...
(picked up Kelly's Heroes, too - "Whoof, whoof"!)
Thanks!


----------



## Dan Gerous (7 Jun 2004)

I don't know if you would count The Last Samurai as a war movie in the sense you are talking about but I found it rather good.  I take Aikido (a newer Japanese martial art) and I train with the Jos (wooden swords).  It was really interesting seeing how many moves I recognized.  Other than that I really liked We Were Soldiers.  I have the book which I found really added to the movie.  Another good movie based on a book was Black Hawk Down.  I know some people who say it gets boring because it is nothing but shooting, but I guess I see more in it than that.


----------



## 63 Delta (7 Jun 2004)

The reason why the Soviets (they were actually cubans) got past the Missile defences was because they were in Passenger Airliners, not regular military transports. Apparently they did the same thing when the soviets invaded Afganhistan. Thats what they said in the movie anyways. Anyone no if this is true?


----------



## D-n-A (7 Jun 2004)

521, there were russians, east germans and cubans in the movie.

I seem to remember a airborne drop in the movie too.   If they were in airliners, an thats how they got into the states, how did they bring vehicles an helicopters in, hmm.


Anyways, for the soviets entering Afghanistan

"The invasion of Afghanistan was launched on Christmas eve, not a major Muslim holiday, but a time when the Western governments were not prepared to react. Soviet advisers disabled equipment, blocked arms rooms and prevented a coordinated Afghan military response. Soviet airborne and Spetsnaz forces seized the Salang tunnel, key airfields, and key government and communications sites in Kabul. Soviet Spetsnaz soldiers killed President Amin. The Soviet ground invasion force crossed into the country, fought with a few pockets of Afghan military resistance and occupied the main cities while the Soviet government installed their Afghan puppet regime. "

http://www.bdg.minsk.by/cegi/N2/Afg/Waraf.htm

And the rest of the soviet troops(armour, infantry, etc) would have just drivin through a border an into Afghanistan and flown in once airfields were set up.


----------



## 63 Delta (7 Jun 2004)

To go more in depth into the movie (since i own it) the cubans came in on airliners and dropped into the rocky mountains, from colorado to the mexico border. This secured a corridor for the Nicarugan and Cuban armies to sweep into the US. The Soviets came through Alaska down through Canada and were supposed to link up with the Nicarugan and Cuban armies. The only soviets you would have seen are Soviet advisers to the Cuban Armies.


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

I still think that "Saving Pvt.Ryan" has been the best authentic WW2 Movie to date and only have two complaints.
#-1 On the Beach,the Ammo Box's floating.

#-2 Smashing the Mortar Rounds on the side of the crator to arm them and then throwing them. ???

But over all it was A 1 and at the ending I cried.


----------



## Troopasaurus (8 Jun 2004)

in saving private ryan the obstacles to destroy the landing craft are also backward. in the movie they have a slope rising towards the sea, in real life the slope went up towards the beach to cause the landing craft to be lifted up and detonate the mine that would be placed at the end of the log. 

anyways, 
A bridge to far
we were soldier 
black hawk down.... these are my favorates.


----------



## Goober (8 Jun 2004)

I can't say I have a #1 favorite, but here's a short list.

Empire of the Sun
Saving Private Ryan (D-DAY 60th Anniversary Commemorative Edition  is out now)
Band of Brothers
Blackhawk Down
Gallipoli
Three Kings
Hunt for Red October


----------



## Goober (8 Jun 2004)

I forgot, one of my favs that should be near the top of the list is No Man's Land


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Jun 2004)

A few Aussie flicks off the top of my head..... The Desert Rats, 40,000 Horsemen, The Odd Angry Shot(too right Slim), Breaker Morant, Gallipoli, The Lighthorsemen, The ANZACs, 1915, and My brother Jack.

Rent em and check em out.

Also try A Midnight Clear a US flick WRT the Battle of The Bulge

Cheers,

Wes

footnote to the OAS.

The Odd Angry Shot was filmed at Gan Gan near Nelson Bay, north of Newcastle on the NSW coast. Gan Gan was a trg area which was recenly sold off for development.

My first scorpion sting was at Gan Gan. Its a thing one doesnt forget. Quite the place. Also our GMV ran over a 2 metre long King Brown snake, the 2nd deadliest in the world! Nice place.


----------



## Ranger (8 Jun 2004)

My faves are;
-Major Payne
-We Were Soldiers
-Full Metal Jacket
-Good Morning Vietnam
-Saving Private Ryan
and many others

lol too many to think of


----------



## Fruss (9 Jun 2004)

My favorite movie must be Full Metal Jacket..  It's a good movie, even in french..  that's not every day you can see a good war movie in french!  :
Hamburger Hill
Rainbow Six (not a movie yet, they're talking about 2006-7, but I'm sure it will be a blast!!!)  :mg:
FMJ again
Saving Private Ryan was definatly (spl?) a good movie
All Tom Clancy's movies are good, I think we can rule that as a fact!!   


I think with all the movies listed in here, we can have a big war video store!!  :warstory:

Is it you John Wayne? Is it me? - Pvt Joker, FMJ
You're hardcore, you're f.....g hardcore!!!  -Animal Mother talking to Pvt Joker, FMJ


----------



## Smoothbore (9 Jun 2004)

"Private Pile, whatever you do, don't fall down. That would break my f.....g heart!" - I love the way Hartman uses several different tones of his voice to say that.

Hamburger Hill, many people have listed it as one of their top favorites, I havn't heard of it before. Has it been released on DVD?


----------



## phalen (9 Jun 2004)

fmj quote

whats ur excuss?
sir, excuss for what sir?
im asking the f*****g questions here private do you understand?
sir yes sir
well thank you very much, can i be in charge for awhile?
sir yes sir
are you shook up? are you nervous?
sir I am sir
do i make you nervous?
sir?
sir what?
were you about to call me and asshole!?!?!?


----------



## Pikache (9 Jun 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I liked star ship troopers. I really liked the philosophy behind it.
> has anyone seen number 2 yet?



Read the book instead. Only about 250 pages.

The movie was so bad that it got disowned by Heinlein estate.

Funniest Starship Troopers quote: (makes more sense if you know Canadian military history)
"We always trotted everywhere at Camp Arthur Currie. I never did find out who Currie was, but he must have been a trackman."


----------



## Slim (10 Jun 2004)

ITs too bad that the guy who made Starship Troopers didn't stick to the book. The technology is there and it could have been soooo good!

Slim


----------



## stukirkpatrick (10 Jun 2004)

Also, the mobile infantry tactics involved jumping around in powered armour, constantly on the bounce to avoid being hit...completely ignored by the movie, they just took 'modern' soldiers, gave them nukes and stronger assault rifles, and marched them to be willing cannon fodder for the aliens.   :skull: :skull: :skull:


----------



## Smoothbore (10 Jun 2004)

But the red hair Dina Meyer (Dizzy Flores) and Denise Richards (Carben Ibanez) were stunning.


----------



## Goober (10 Jun 2004)

RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> Ghost778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the point of the movie, they hired B actors to make a purposely over-the-top political satire. I loved the movie, non stop laughs.


----------



## chalk1 (13 Jun 2004)

Good God...

I was curious...I read the Book Starship Troopers many times and of course saw the movie. As Ive said before, the movie doesn't do the book justice. Unfortunately, I had this bit of hope that the second movie would be somewhat bearable. Please, PLEASE, if you value your life, don't waste 92 minutes of your life watching it; it's time you'll never get back. :'(


----------



## bossi (14 Jun 2004)

I finally remembered the name of that flick with Danny Glover and Gene Hackman:  BAT 21
(stumbled across it in the video store today)

Lots of bargains on military movies these days ...


----------



## stukirkpatrick (14 Jun 2004)

Another (TV) movie for sale in stores like Zellars etc... is Dieppe.   Some parts of it get pretty tedious, but the actual beach landing was pretty bloody, and this was before Saving Private Ryan.

Also, Apocalypse Now Redux was just on the history television, uncut with no commercials with a running time of about 3 hours and 20 minutes.   Very good movie though, especially if you have seen the "Hearts of Darkness" documentary of the making (lots of guerilla filmmaking, the loaned helicoptors had to fly off to fight Phillipino rebels at points, Cuppola almost shot himself many times...) 

Needless to say, I had to take a quick bathroom break at some point.   They really need intermissions on non-stop showings


----------



## brin11 (15 Jun 2004)

bossi,

Have you watched B2Z yet?


----------



## chriscalow (15 Jun 2004)

Where did you pick up Bravo Two Zero, all I have is a recorded version off of A&E.  So many commercials and voiceovers.  I liked The Thin Red Line, I love it when the soldiers are attacking the Japanese Village and there aren't sound effects, just music, it gives me goosebumps.  Im always a sucker for Major Payne, non-stop laughs.  There was a cheesy one starring R. Lee Ermey called seige at Firebase Gloria.  Bad acting, its based off the battle at Khe Sanh.  Dirty Dozen was another good one.  Tears of the sun was crap, but I mention it because its the only "army" movie my girlfriend is into besides "GI JANE".  Which is also crap.  Dieppe was good.  Always enjoyed The Longest Day and The Bridge on the River Kwai.


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jun 2004)

I picked up my copy of B2Z at HMV, bargain bin for $9.99. As Bossi said plenty of deals in DVDs out there. I picked up A Bridge Too Far for under $10.00 too. Just saw the original Alamo for 8-9 bucks at Rogers today at lunch. Will probably grab it later this week.

Re whoever asked about Hamburger Hill. I'm not sure if it's available on DVD yet but it is in VHS ( I have a copy). A very well doen movie that was overshadowed by Platoon. Much better all around and no Oliver Stone preaching.


----------



## Fruss (16 Jun 2004)

Hamburger Hill is available on DVD, I bought it 6 months ago for about 15$ at Walmart if I recall correclty...


----------



## drebk (16 Jun 2004)

Here's the list of all time off the top of my head favs:
Band of Brothers (rediculous price, but its in my dvd library nonetheless)
Platoon
Thin REd Line
Full Metal Jacket
Glory
We Were Soldiers
Black Hawk Down
The  Hunt for Red October
Crimson Tide

and some movie i can't quite recall, pure hollywood, err... something Sun... red sun, Rising Sun... completely eludes me...oh, and the TV series 'Tour of Duty' was entertaining... but built for tv so =/

hey, is there a reason nobody likes Saving Private Ryan... i thought it was definetly cornerstone in military movies


----------



## Nat. Cap. Girl (16 Jun 2004)

Q.Y. RANG said:
			
		

> My faves are;
> -Major Payne
> -We Were Soldiers
> -Full Metal Jacket
> ...



yeah i really liked good morning vietnam... i really liked how they incorporated real footage


----------



## Enzo (17 Jun 2004)

This is one of my favourites, I'm sure that the armoured guys can pick it apart (US tank commands in a Soviet tank eh) but 1988s "The Beast"

http://imdb.com/title/tt0094716/

Surprised that this is the first mention. It's a take on Soviet armoured operations in Afghanistan in the 80s; follows one crew in particular through the Soviets version of Vietnam. It's good enough to purchase, so I did.


----------



## chrisf (17 Jun 2004)

I think I saw that in French at one point... I had to stay up late one night, and had the option between a terrible local station, CBC english, and CBC French.

I didn't understand what was going on, but it was better then whatever was on the other two channels.


----------



## Sweetee (17 Jun 2004)

My b/f picked up Band Of Brothers while on leave in Thailand. Since he doesn't need it for a while I took it home with me and find I can't pull myself away from it. I'm going onto part 5 now and find I sit on the edge of my seat watching.

also like Black Hawk Down, started reading the book but lent it to the man to read again  8)


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jun 2004)

B of B is a good series, and the book is even better. I rate both a 10/10.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Sweetee (18 Jun 2004)

I'd love to read the book, I'm sure it's at Chapters I'll have to pick it up


----------



## JBP (18 Jun 2004)

As for movies, I'd recommend "Full Metal Jacket", it depicts the cruel hard cold reality of basic training camp and how brutal it can be along with actual war. It's deep I think.  :gunner:
For books, I suggest "Jar Head" by Anothony Swifford, he was a Scout/Sniper in the first Iraq war and gives his take. It's political and from his view directly but an interesting read. Another book is "Blood Red Snow". Can't remember the author. Written by a german heavy machine gun infanteer in WW2. This book shows you what it was like for thier side as well. War is hell, so hell hit both sides although they started it! It kinda shows you that well, hey, people are people and we all suffer in war.

Oh, we cannot forget "Canadian Bacon"!!! Classic hillarious movie! That's some irony for ya!


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jun 2004)

Chapters? 

Is that some kind of a shop? Anyways since the BofB has died down now, try a used book shop. Here you can pick it up 2nd hand paperback for about $5.

Cheers from a cool winter day here in The Lucky Country,

Wes


----------



## Long in the tooth (18 Jun 2004)

I watched Mel Gibson's We Were Soldiers again last night.  Set it 1965 it show the 82nd AB in an air mobile role in the firts large scale battle between US forces and the NVA.  The most poignant line I believe is by the NVA CO at the end -

'It doesn't matter that we have lost.  What is most terrible is that the Americans now think that they can win."


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Jun 2004)

Saw Tigerland yesterday, and Basic today.
Both good movies.

My alltime favorite tho, would probably be FMJ, the first time I saw it, I was like 'WTF?" (I was a kid then)but then I got a little older, and could understand it better.


----------



## Enzo (18 Jun 2004)

"Paths of Glory"

"Dawn Patrol"


----------



## stukirkpatrick (18 Jun 2004)

Stalingrad was an interesting move, mainly because it was filmed from the German point of view, and made by Germans.  I thought it did a good job of showing how hellish the Russian front became as the Russian winter got worse.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Jun 2004)

Don't rent star ship troopers 2.
I just spent 10 minutes getting sick in the bathroom due to the feeling it left in my stomach.


-First off continously yelling COME ON, LETS GO, COME ON, MOVE IT, COME ON, FOLLOW ME, COME ON YOU CAN DO IT, KEEP MOVING! in a battle sceen doesn't constitute as
good diolouge. It's quite stupid.
-The guns they use sound like air guns, the "flash" at the end of the barrel when they fire looks like someone used a blue penligt.
-The movie blair witch project was probably filmed with a bigger budget. ($30'000 for those of you who didn't know).
-The "hero" if the movie is a spitting image of Richard hatch. The fat gay guy who won survivor. 
-Bugs started taking over peoples bodies a la the b rated movies from the 80s (aliens from outer space, the body snatchers, brain bugs, the monsters from outter space).
-For the most part bugs infect a new host through kissing. (Talk about a bad STD) which leads to a few humping sceens with a few boobie shots. (Only reason why i didnt turn the movie off)
-The actors couldnt pass themselves off as MOVIE soldiers if their life depended on it. Children come across as having more backbone then these guys. Theycould have atleast casted people who kinda look like soldiers and act like em. They really undid everything that made the first movie good. These guys looked like a bunch of pansies. Didn't even try to wear their helmets right and their boots looked like something from a michael jackson video.
-The message richard hatch and the mobile infantry recruiting people send out about the army is horrible. Officers are all useless and all they do is tell grunts where to die. Great message to send out?  People only see the grunts as cannon fodder, their only job is to be meat for the grinder.

I'd keep going but it'll make me sick again, what the fuck is wrong with people making movies now? Why is it when someone comes out with a GOOD movie some asshole turns around and says hey maybe i can get rich by making a shitty sequel.


----------



## Dan Gerous (21 Jun 2004)

It is a shame about sequels.  The same is with movie franchise video games.  Enter The Matrix for one.  That's a top seller though the general consensus is it sucks.  I can't even think of any war movie sequels (good or otherwise).  Though Bad Boys 2 was an excellent cop sequel.  That movie is amazing.


----------



## from darkness lite (21 Jun 2004)

Favourite movies of all time

Band of Brothers, Saving Pte Ryan, The Odd Angry Shot, A Bridge too Far, We Were Soldiers, Enemy at the Gates, Blackhawk Down, and Gettysburg.


----------



## jswift872 (22 Jun 2004)

band of brothers is the best, i am on my second time watching it right now, and as for reading it, I'm not sure i will do that as i am not much of a reader? does XXL mag count, lol (rap magazine in case you didn't know)


----------



## Limpy (22 Jun 2004)

I only saw  it mentioned once but I'd have to say out of all the films portrayed and discussed in this fourm The Devils Brigade would be my favorite for three reasons: 1. Canadians are portrayed in the movie 2.Canadians are portrayed at least in the starting as far superior to there American counter parts and 3. this ones a bit personal  to me but to all those that have seen the movie you already know what my grandfather looks like. You see in the scene where Rocky gets the crap kicked out of him by the sergeant in the PPCLI, that sergeant looks exactly like my grandpa during the war years. Glasses frames included. All though the movie isn't completely historically accurate and the part when they take the town in Italy without firing a shot is a little exaddgerated, the movie has the best bar fight and happy, druken disorderness scenes of any war movie. Also I think or our this movie should be shown in schools to show students were not Americans in the way we march, call drill commands and in uniforms. It really erks me when I'm in uniform and some dumb civilian tries to salute me with there hand in the middle of there forehead with that tell tale American 45 degree slant to there hand and says "atten hut, about face and hut 2,3,4".


----------



## Dan Gerous (22 Jun 2004)

I remeber watching the first part of that on the history channel.  I really like Peacock (the Canadian with the big orange moustache).  They had seven docs for seven films and one of the movies was The Devils Brigade so they also had a documentary on the First Special Service Force.  I read a really good book called the Black Devils Brigade and so I decided to tape the doc and the movie.  Everything was going fine so I decided to go to bed.  Turns out the tape ran out no more than 2 minutes after I left.  But does anyone know where I can get it?  I tried a couple of movie stores but none of them had heard of it.  I'd try the history channel but I don't have cable (I saw this at a relatives).  Any suggestions?


----------



## Enzo (22 Jun 2004)

"The Devil's Brigade" was typical of the times. I enjoyed the "bonding" between the Canucks and the Yanks when they took on the lumberjacks in the '60s era bar (complete w/ velvet paintings and mini-dresses). The competition was interesting, but stereotypical. Notice how they had the "best" of the Canadian army arrive (in kilts while playing the pipes, love the little french guy in a kilt) to coordinate with the "worst" that the Yanks had to offer (criminals and hard luck cases). The message being that our worst can compete with your best? Heart warming.

Go out, grab a book on the subject and read about how the brigade was actually formed; the details are interesting with many parallels to our current situations of today.

I enjoy some good escapist entertainment, but researching the details on your own can be rewarding also.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (22 Jun 2004)

There's an old Steve McQueen movie called The Sand Pebble that I really like. It's about a US gunboat in the Yangtzee in the 1920's.


----------



## Limpy (22 Jun 2004)

How about Brave Hart? I know it supposed to take place in the time before gun powder but still....


----------



## Sappo (21 Jul 2004)

you guys already hit the big ones... saving private ryan, BoB, FMJ, the thin red line (which i used the fast forward button alot), hamburger hill, a bridge too far (just bought that last week, excellent)

no one has mentioned Cross Of Iron... german standpoint, following a german squad through its lifetime. i quite liked it.


----------



## Hawaii Mike (22 Jul 2004)

Hmmm, Cross of Iron.  I like the naked Red Army chicks.

How about:

Too Late the Hero (Michael Caine, Cliff Robertson) excellent story of Brits in SE Asia
The Odd Angry Shot
The Lighthorsemen
The Wind and the Lion (why can't all Arabs be like Sean Connery?)
84 Charlie Mopic
FMJ
The Siege of Firebase Glory (kinda hokey)
The Sand Pebbles
The Peacekeepers (BBC miniseries)
Guns at Batasi (obscure but excellent British b&w)

...help me here...Sean Connery in the brig ca British African colony.....

The Man Who Would Be King
Das Boot


----------



## Sappo (22 Jul 2004)

oh, there was another decent one I rented before... simply because there were no other 'war' looking movies left I hadnt seen in the store.


i dont remember the name, it was about this young soldier who is fighting for the serbs or some other (my history isnt that great in this region) and ends up being stuck in a few bad situations, such as being booby-trapped by an enemy soldier.

they have u.n forces trying to save the soldier, and some good scenes.

if anyone else can remember the name, ,maybe?


----------



## teltech (22 Jul 2004)

You wouldn't be talking about Saviour, would you? (Dennis Quiad) - Saw that one in Kosovo, the interpreters had their own spin on the events


----------



## stukirkpatrick (22 Jul 2004)

That sounds vaguely about No Man's Land, but it focussed on 3 soldiers, 2 croats and a serb, stuck in a trench.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Jul 2004)

*...help me here...Sean Connery in the brig ca British African colony.....*

I think you are referring to _The Hill_


----------



## PARAMEDIC (22 Jul 2004)

man what happened to all the good movies..no one mentioned them..lol
my old time favs are:\\
-zulu
-guns of navaron
-the great escape (and all mcqeen movies)
-a bridge to far
-the devils brigade
-where eagles dare

the not soo oldies i like are:
-platoon
-full metal jacket ( i love sgt.hartman...oh yeah pte. pile too..although i wanted to kick his bum thru the whole movie....till he killed himself..weak elements)yeah yeah i know the draft was in effect...dont lecture me
-apocalypse now 
-redux ...eeeeaaahhh maybe

the newer ones:
-thin red line
-saving pte ryan
-we were soldiers
-black hawk down
-tora tora tora   never liked pearl harbor....although i feel sry for them but ..the japanese were ingenious and brave...so their bleeding heart propaganda didnt work on me...anyone remember hiroshima and nagasaki...lol always seem to deviate from the topic 

mini series:
band of brothers that show kick a--
sharpe

 ;Djust to deviate from the point again...mark my words..and give it a few years
IRAQ OR 
OPERATION DESERT STORM
or some other corny movies to serve their bleeding heart cause...lol im a shzte stirrer
BUT notice that the 3 most powerful men in the white house are BUSH,DICK, AND COLON... strange hmmmmmm..i was just thinking.



-


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Jul 2004)

PARAMEDIC have you checked all 6 pages of this thread to see if any of the movies you mentioned that were not listed you will find that most are.


----------



## Fruss (22 Jul 2004)

Anyone saw this miniserie, I think it's in Bosnia, there's a french guy that I can't remember the name, I think it was filmed in french..  yet again, not sure..  I saw a couple of episode (out of 4-5 I believe) about 5-10 years ago..  I know, it's not very precise, that's all I remember..   :-\


----------



## D-n-A (22 Jul 2004)

I just picked up Bravo Two Zero on DVD, great movie.


----------



## jswift872 (22 Jul 2004)

PARAMEDIC said:
			
		

> notice that the 3 most powerful men in the white house are BUSH,DICK, AND COLON... strange hmmmmmm..i was just thinking.




LOL, i must say that, that one is pretty funny. But the rest...no comment :-\


----------



## Sappo (23 Jul 2004)

that was probably it kirkpatrick... i just went in general terms as far as the movie was concerned 


i can only remember bits of it... the blue UN helmets, the trench scene with the booby trap, wandering around in the woods trying to find their lines....


----------



## Hawaii Mike (23 Jul 2004)

I remember the Yugoslavian-theme movie.   A Serb and a Bosnian share a trench in no-man's?   Pretty cool ending:   Nobody Wins.   

Anybody know about _The One That Got Away_?   I guess it was another take on "McNab"'s (somewhat discredited) B20 story.   I heard that the protagonist wrote a book and BBC made a movie.   Those guys in _Bravo Two Zero _ seemed awfully, um, svelte, for SAS troopers.   Awful casting.   The SAS former RSM's book (_Into the Storm_)pretty much ripped both stories to shreds, anyhow. 

There's three Yugoslav-theme movies I've seen:   the aforementioned; Dennis Quaid and some Scandinavian; in which Quaid is an American spook gone rogue mercenary who saves a mom and her kid - to no good end.

The third is Linus Roache and Vincent Martinez as ethnically-different former shooting teammates/snipers who wind up dueling.   Not bad.   I'm glad that French guy Martinez gets blasted.   He's way too pretty.


----------



## cpl forrester (23 Jul 2004)

mine band of brothers(not a film i know)but hey if u want a film saving private ryan..........................just love the cinematics in them worst mil related film i have ever seen g.i.jane the shot up at the end total kack......................apart from demi doing 50 in the gym .............yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Smoothbore (23 Jul 2004)

What the hell is wrong with you Forrester? As a Cpl people would expect you to be literate, your posts are painful to read and extremly annoying. Try english (or french) next time you attempy to communicate something.


----------



## Sappo (23 Jul 2004)

lol ouch, yes proper posting format is a must.

it hurts my brain sometimes


----------



## bilal (1 Aug 2004)

my favorite movies are major pyne, full metal jacket, we were soliders


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

Sgt Bilko, McHales Navy, MASH (Go Clinger Go)


----------



## ramy (2 Aug 2004)

My favorite military movies are

black hawk down 
Full Metal Jacket 
Band of Brothers Series


----------



## commando_wolf63 (4 Aug 2004)

My faves are                                           Not realy "War"but military themed 

Memphis Belle
We were soldiers                                    K-19
Windtalkers                                            Red Scorpian (cheesey now)
Saving Pte Ryan                                     Top Gun
Blackhawkdown
Courage under fire
Gallipoli ( About a bunch of Anzacs)


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

great moviue. finally saw it


----------



## D-n-A (17 Aug 2004)

You should consider using the spell check, your love it too.


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

oh I spelled movie wrong. I hit the u key when I hit i. lets make it into a big deal. Hey everyone, I hit the u key!


----------



## D-n-A (17 Aug 2004)

Easy there...



Also, you spelt Metal wrong, forgot the  "t"

"Full Meal Jacket"


----------



## Jesse3 (17 Aug 2004)

that button does not always work. I have to slam it along with the shift key


----------



## shaboing (17 Aug 2004)

"i didn't know they piled shit that high"

"if god wanted you to get up my obstacle he would have miricale'd yur ass up there" 

good times, haha


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Aug 2004)

Why don;t you give us a run down on what you thought about the movie.


----------



## Marine837M (18 Aug 2004)

Full Meal Jacket...what the....!!!!

Whats that an.... MRE in an overcoat......and on TV...fantastic

You make me laugh guys...so funny

all the best...

Marine837M


----------



## Da_man (18 Aug 2004)

You little scumbag! I've got your name! I've got your ass! You will not laugh!  You will not cry! You will learn by the numbers. I will teach you. Now get up! Get on your feet! You had best unfuck yourself or I will unscrew your head and shit down your neck!


Holy dogshit! Texas! Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Cowboy! And you don't look much like a steer to me, so that kinda narrows it down!


----------



## Righty (18 Aug 2004)

I swear to god this is true!

On BMQ we had this guy who knew every one liner to every war movie. This guy could recite anything, AND he would do it in the voice of that character (and pretty good too). So one night just making our bunks and polishing our boots he starts reciting the beginning scene of full metal jacket in the voice of the drill sgt. We thought he would stop after a couple of lines but he memorized the first scene which is like 20 minutes long! It was the craziest thing I have ever seen. Everyone got into it to. When there was a part when it required the recruits to say "yes sir!", all of us would say it out loud. Our MCpl loved it and whenever we had downtime inbetween classes or something We would get the guy to recite the full metal jacket scene.


Good times!


----------



## Korus (18 Aug 2004)

HAH! I think every course has one of those people.

Right, SpaceLord? ;P


----------



## scm77 (18 Aug 2004)

"God has a hard-on for Marines. Because we kill everything we see. "

"How can you shoot women and children?  Easy... you just don't lead 'em so much."  :blotto:


----------



## Franko (18 Aug 2004)

Welcome to 1988...........

Regards


----------



## Righty (18 Aug 2004)

Franko said:
			
		

> Welcome to 1988...........
> 
> Regards



Wow thanks for pointing out the movie was realeased in 1988. I'm sure we already knew that... ^-^


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (18 Aug 2004)

"Hey I just saw the movie Hamburgerhelper" Wow what a great war movie!! I can't wait to see Porkchop hill, wait that one is real.


----------



## Jesse3 (18 Aug 2004)

Righty said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for pointing out the movie was realeased in 1988. I'm sure we already knew that... ^-^


actually it came out in 1987 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093058/


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2004)

Quote from Righty,
Wow thanks for pointing out the movie was realeased in 1988. I'm sure we already knew that... 

Quote from Jesse3,
actually it came out in 1987 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093058/


Guess   you wern't "Righty" this time,....oops did you just step on something? :warstory:


----------



## Righty (18 Aug 2004)

whats with you people... do you have no lives


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Aug 2004)

God if i had a dollar for everytime i heard someone on the internet accuse someone else of not having a life.


----------



## Slim (19 Aug 2004)

Righty said:
			
		

> whats with you people... do you have no lives



You're here too...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2004)

No, I agree with Righty, we have no lives so he should leave and forget he was ever here.


----------



## spacelord (19 Aug 2004)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> HAH! I think every course has one of those people.
> 
> Right, SpaceLord? ;P



the funnest part is when there is someone else who can do it with you.


----------



## lfejoel25 (19 Aug 2004)

What's better, the origonal Apocalypse Now, or the Redux?


----------



## Inch (19 Aug 2004)

Neither, they both suck. Except the surfing part.

Cheers


----------



## Jesse3 (19 Aug 2004)

Righty said:
			
		

> whats with you people... do you have no lives


its funny because yoou are posting here to lol  ;D


----------



## spacelord (19 Aug 2004)

lfejoel25 said:
			
		

> What's better, the origonal Apocalypse Now, or the Redux?



I like Redux better. However, I like in the original how after Kilgore gives his speech about "I love the smell of Napalm in the morning" he says "some day this war is going to end", and then his is never seen again in the movie.  In Redux, he is then shown begging lance to surf, and pleading to get his surf board back.


----------



## Korus (19 Aug 2004)

It tough to say.. some of the deleted scenes added in where deleted for a reason.. they just drag the movie on.

On the other hand, I couldn't stop laughing at: "We will not hurt or harm you. We just want that surfboard back"


----------



## Righty (19 Aug 2004)

I meant you have no lives because you were correcting me on when it came out....

but its nice to know people will demote you with one little comment...

This is such a awesome forum!


----------



## Jesse3 (19 Aug 2004)

Righty said:
			
		

> I meant you have no lives because you were correcting me on when it came out....



how does that make any sence at all?


----------



## spacelord (19 Aug 2004)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> It tough to say.. some of the deleted scenes added in where deleted for a reason.. they just drag the movie on.



oh yeah. I forgot to mention that boring scene at the French Plantation. What is that all about?


----------



## D-n-A (19 Aug 2004)

Apoc Now Redux  has some good parts added in(when Martin Sheen steals Kilgores surf board), but it also has a lot of useless ones that just drag out the movie.

Either way, Apoc Now one of the worst Vietnam movies out there, only good part in the movie is the Air Cav scene.


----------



## Korus (20 Aug 2004)

Has anybody read "Heart of Darkness"? How does it compare to Apocalypse Now? 

I've been meaning to get a hold of that book.. among others.


----------



## clasper (20 Aug 2004)

I read Heart of Darkness when I was in high school.  I enjoyed it, but it was really tough slogging.  There are sentences that last for most of a page, paragraphs that span several pages, and lots of flowery language.  It is a fine example of 19th century literature (Conrad was paid by the word.)  If you read the book and watch the movie, it is pretty obvious how they are thematically linked, even though the details are completely different.  (The general story of "guy goes up the river to find a deranged individual and experiences the horror" is the same in both works, but that's about it.)  It's also interesting to see how the same story is told through two very different genres.  I haven't seen Redux, so I have no idea if it comes closer to the feeling of the book or not.


----------



## Lexi (21 Aug 2004)

I haven't seen Full Metal Jacket cause I'm a complete nobody...

 :'(


----------



## Slim (22 Aug 2004)

If you weren't less than half my age I'd invite you over to watch it.

As it is you can rent the VHS/DVD from almost any Rogers videao or Blockbusters.


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Aug 2004)

half your age??   

just kiddin with ya Slim


----------



## Slim (22 Aug 2004)

;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Aug 2004)

she's closer to half my age than yours ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Aug 2004)

> Fear me for I am Fluffy


----------



## Lexi (22 Aug 2004)

Please... for the sake of my sanity..
Let's get back on topic...  :blotto:


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Aug 2004)

...um, yeah... *cough* hmm hmmm.

FMJ, good Movie.

LOCKHART: 
"Charlie has hit every major military target in Vietnam, and hit 'em hard. In Saigon, the United States Embassy has been overrun by suicide squads. Khe Sahn is standing by to be overrun. We also have reports that a division of N.V.A. has occupied all of the city of Hue south of the Perfume River. In strategic terms, Charlie's cut the country in half... the civilian press are about to wet their pants and we've heard even Cronkite's going to say the war is now unwinnable. 

In other words, it's a huge shit sandwich, and we're all gonna have to take a 
bite." 

JOKER: "Sir ... does this mean that Ann-Margret's not coming?"

love that reply 8)


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Aug 2004)

I have the up most faith that members of this board can quote the movie full metal jacket in it's entirity.

I don't really see a need to though.

Anyone wanna take a stab at commenting on something positive or negitive about the movie? (And not your super ability to mimic some lines) 

Heres one.  I think the movie makes a good point that all soldiers, regardless if they are combat arms or support should be riflemen first or at the very least, trained to a high standard with weapons and tactics.
battle lines can quickly shift and cooks, combat photographers and truckers to name a few can quickly find themselves facing off against enemy infantry soldiers.

Lexi, go rent the friggin movie


----------



## Slim (23 Aug 2004)

Apocalyps Now was the first movie I ever saw about Vietnam. It did not bring me any understanding of that conflict except that it screwed up alot of soldiers. Also if the movie is to be eblieved three quarters of the U.S. armed forces were doing illicite drugs over there.

I wasn't around then then so I won't comment one way or the other. I would like to hear from some of the older guys on that subject though. Get their impressions of that war and all...

Cheers  

Slim


----------



## Techy25 (23 Aug 2004)

Honestly I did not find apocalypse now to be a defining movie on the Vietnam conflict at all.  I thought it was a cheap attempt to make an artsy film by Copula, but hey I am not really a fan of any of his movies so this is a bias opinion.


----------



## canuck101 (23 Aug 2004)

Has anyone seen Tigerland.  Its about recurits on their way to Vietnam training at a base in the US south that gives them a small glimpse into what they are going to go through.

cheers ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (23 Aug 2004)

Tigerland is pretty good, I rented it a while back.

I like the way that, even though it may over-extend the facts, FMJ shows what kind of presure the privates were under, and gives an insight into the training.

It was also one of the first military films I had ever seen, and a bit too much for me at that age(I was around 9), but now I can fully appreciate it's worth.


----------



## Tach9 (26 Aug 2004)

Platoon seemed to be good. I wonder if the soldiers were really that screwed up and doing drugs like the movie makes out? I don't know that I would want to fight along side someone like that. I'd be too worried about him shooting me by accident!

If so, where did they get them (drugs) from? Did they steal morphine from the medical system?

Mike


----------



## commando_wolf63 (4 Sep 2004)

FMJ That was and still is a good movie remember the guy who got tagged with the name Gomer Pyle(The one who blew his brains out after Basic) his name is Vincent D'Onofrio he now plays in one of the Law and Order it takes a talented actor to play an idiot.  What about Matthew Modine's character Joker Written on his helmet and yet wearing a Peace button when questioned by an officer his reply was something to the effect of It symbolises the duality of man


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Sep 2004)

'born to kill' was written on his helmet


----------



## commando_wolf63 (5 Sep 2004)

Born ty
it was an oversight on my part as I only had 2 hrs of sleep.  I need a new roomate who sleeps at night and is awake during the day.


----------



## Cliffy433 (7 Sep 2004)

I first saw FMJ on the bus to Wainwright for my GMT.  I don't know if the more "experienced" soldiers on the bus were trying to scare us - but I loved it!  When I got to Wainwright, the staff were quoting some of the "tamer" lines by the good Snr Drill Instr Gnry Sgt Hartman - modified to reflect CF training and wpns - it almost made me laugh sometimes!

Seeing the movie first, and knowing training was much softer than it used to be, made Basic training a breeze.  And then having staff butcher lines from a movie to make them apply - hilarious!!

As for quality of the movie - in military movies, some show training, some show war - it showed both and the relationship and development of characters with respect to both.  So I found it to be excellent.

WRT the drug usage portrayed - it wasn't just morphine "procured" through the medical supply system - a jungle is an excellent place to grow marijuana, etc.  Let alone that illicit drugs are NOT a North American phenomenon.  BC is not the only world supplier of weed and mushrooms, Los Angeles is not the only world suppler of LSD, Columbia is not the only world supplier of cocaine, and Afghanistan is not the only world supplier of opium.  

Soldiers on tour are not cut off completely from the local economy and black market  Vietnam was a time of massive drug experimentation in the USA, when Led Zeppelin started doing LSD it was so new that it wasn't even illegal yet.  Every movie I've seen, book I've read, Vietnam vet I've spoken to has mentioned often excessive illicit drug usage occurring there.  So, all that said, I imagine that, even if exaggerated, it did occur.  No, I don't want someone who's high next to me in a trench... but same thing for drunk, insane, or suffering from critical incident stress - but that happens too.

cliffy


----------



## Pugnacious (10 Sep 2004)

"You should consider using the spell check, your love it too."

"your love it too"? 

Priceless. ;D
Hahaha.
P.


----------



## NavyGrunt (15 Sep 2004)

I know Ghost doesnt want a transcript if the movie but I wanna share my favorite 2 lines.

"You know, half these **** whores are serving
     officers in the Viet Cong.
The other half have got T.B. Make sure you
     only fuck the ones that cough."


Sorry Scoobs


----------



## karl28 (15 Sep 2004)

If you guys want to see a good Vietnam War movie check out *fire base Gloria * it was great. It was on the history channel for seven docs seven movies about a month ago . 


Cheers


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Sep 2004)

Sorry for being a little late to the discussion, but I don't really think Apocalypse Now is a war movie: it is a drama, set in a war and thus the comparisons don't really work, IMHO.

Has anyone here seen "84C MoPic" (or possibly "84 Charlie MoPic")?  It's been (highly) recommended to me by several people as the best Vietnam movie out there  :threat: ... I believe it's an Indie movie, and I've never been able to find it at the damn video stores ...


----------



## ackland (15 Sep 2004)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Has anyone here seen "84C MoPic" (or possibly "84 Charlie MoPic")? It's been (highly) recommended to me by several people as the best Vietnam movie out there :threat: ... I believe it's an Indie movie, and I've never been able to find it at the damn video stores ...



It is pretty good. It is shot in almost a blair witch manner. You see only the soldiers being taped. They are supposed to be a LRRP and you never see the camera man till the end.


----------



## jonsey (7 Nov 2004)

Wasn't sure if anyone knows. It's on tonight, on CityTV, at 2100 Eastern.  Just thought I'd post it in case anyone else hasn't seen it, yet.


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Nov 2004)

thanks jonsey, it'll be either that or arrested development.


----------



## Burrows (7 Nov 2004)

ISnt it ironic that Im watching my DVD right now at 21:35 started before I read this..


----------



## Fruss (8 Nov 2004)

Thanks for the tip!!  it's 21h04 now..  I almost missed nothing!!  ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Nov 2004)

BHD and BoB are the only movies that ever choked me up...

Especially at the end when they're running, totalyl exhausted trying to keep each other going.


----------



## jonsey (8 Nov 2004)

Yeah, BHD was a good one.  I still haven't seen all of BOB (I think I saw the first 6 episodes, and there's what, 10?) but I want to get it on DVD (both, actually).


----------



## Fruss (9 Nov 2004)

Is Black Hawk Down near the reality, or is it still ONLY a movie??

As for BoB, there's 10 episodes and a making of and a little interview with the real guys..


----------



## NavyGrunt (9 Nov 2004)

Calling him "sir" is practice for addressing officers, its only afforded to DI's while they do boot camp for the Marines......right Pappy?


----------



## Scratch_043 (9 Nov 2004)

Aaron, you realize that this topic has been dead for almost a year, don't you??


----------



## NavyGrunt (9 Nov 2004)

dammit. No more posting after Ive been up for 30 hours.....


----------



## Franko (9 Nov 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Aaron, you realize that this topic has been dead for almost a year, don't you??



....check and mate!

Regards


----------



## Alex252 (9 Nov 2004)

Got BOB set on VHS ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (9 Nov 2004)

Perhaps we should make a late night thread, where people who are lacking sleep, or on drugs, or whatever, can post anything that is on their minds.....

.....WAIT, we already have one!!

GRATUTITOUS ALL CAPS THREAD PART 2


----------



## pappy (10 Nov 2004)

Aaron White said:
			
		

> Calling him "sir" is practice for addressing officers, its only afforded to DI's while they do boot camp for the Marines......right Pappy?



Well I know some DI somewhere is going to have me doing bends & thrusts till I puke.....  But I'll be dammed if I remember why / the tradition behind calling Marine Corps DI's Sir.  
It was one of the first things they taught us "first thing out of your mouth will be SIR and the last word out of it will be SIR"....  We didn't ask why we just knew thats what we'd better damm well do.  Comes down to Respect I guess.  Untill you graduate from Boot, your not even a Marine, just a Recruit, DI's are even called Sir by officers in Officers Canidate School.  

It was used in response to questions or after given orders, if we (dared to) address a question to a DI they where always addressed as "Drill Instructor (last name)" or later when we felt a little more cocky "(rank) (lastname)".

After Boot Camp only Officers where addressed as Sir.


----------



## canadianblue (11 Nov 2004)

Sorry to be bringing a topic back up from the dead, but my favorite war movies by far were the following:

Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
Black Hawk Down
Platoon
We Were Soldiers
Windtalkers
Uprising

I liked the first I think 50 minutes of Full Metal Jacket, but I don't think the rest even compares with Platoon or any other Vietnam war movie.

By the way Uprising is a documentary about the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising. I loved We Were Soldiers, the only part I didnt really like as much in that movie was when they were showing the wives constantly, I would have rather seen the soldiers doing more training. I loved Black Hawk Down, especially the scene were the two snipers go to save that loan pilot and end up fighting against hundreds of their enemies. The only war movies that I get to kindof hate are those cheesy ones.


----------



## AndrewD83 (11 Nov 2004)

One of the first military films I saw was Saving Private Ryan.  It was than that I realized how massive and brutal the second world war really was.  Totally different experience from reading about it in school.

I also really enjoyed Blackhawk Down.  I saw windtalkers and didn't enjoy it too much.

I have never seen the Band of Brothers series but that is a great suggestion for a Christmas present for me this year.  Thanks for the idea.

I am always looking for that movie with the opposing unarmed soliders yelling at eachother in a building that was under heavy fire?  Maybe it was 'Enemy at the Gates.'


----------



## Scratch_043 (11 Nov 2004)

no, that one was on TV today, and I don't recall seeing that scene.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (12 Nov 2004)

After seeing that nearly everyone here seems to like Full Metal Jacket I went out and rented it.  Great show, but I noticed one major inaccuracy.  In the scene titled : Guest of Honour the guy who is sitting next to the "guest of honour" has what appears to be a Winchester Model 94 (or maybe a Marlin 336 there's not a good shot of it), with a saddle ring no less!  Would be great if "Cowboy" was carrying it, or maybe "Joker" when he's doing the John Wayne impressions.


----------



## Acorn (12 Nov 2004)

_The Odd Angry Shot_

Acorn


----------



## NavyGrunt (12 Nov 2004)

I_Drive_Planes said:
			
		

> After seeing that nearly everyone here seems to like Full Metal Jacket I went out and rented it.   Great show, but I noticed one major inaccuracy.   In the scene titled : Guest of Honour the guy who is sitting next to the "guest of honour" has what appears to be a Winchester Model 94 (or maybe a Marlin 336 there's not a good shot of it), with a saddle ring no less!   Would be great if "Cowboy" was carrying it, or maybe "Joker" when he's doing the John Wayne impressions.



What does that mean exactly- Im not following 

sorry  ???


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (12 Nov 2004)

Aaron White said:
			
		

> What does that mean exactly- Im not following
> 
> sorry ???



The Winchester Model 94 and Marlin 336 are common lever action deer rifles.  My uncle hunts deer with a Model 94 in 30-30 Winchester (I use one of my Lee Enfields BTW).  You would not find a Model 94 Winchester in the aresenal of any armed force.  Also a saddle ring is for tying your rifle to your saddle when you are riding a horse, I doubt you'd find that on a C-7! Sorry I didn't clarify that.


----------



## NavyGrunt (12 Nov 2004)

Being a Bos'n and a hunter you shouldnt have to clarify that.....blonde moment...


----------



## zerhash (12 Nov 2004)

who here is a fan of "Zulu" ?

also who thought sink the bismark and other submarine movies just suck!

lemme know!

Spr. Richmond
CHIMO!


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (12 Nov 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> who here is a fan of "Zulu" ?
> 
> also who thought sink the bismark and other submarine movies just suck!
> 
> ...



I loved Zulu, but you can stop right there about Sink the Bismark that movie was great! (Johnny Horton did a good song about it too)


----------



## zerhash (12 Nov 2004)

i must be an ADD kid or somethin

what about U571?


----------



## Acorn (12 Nov 2004)

The all time classic WWII sea story on film is still _The Cruel Sea_. 

Acorn


----------



## Korus (12 Nov 2004)

That's a damn good book. I've never seen the movie, though.


----------



## canadianblue (13 Nov 2004)

I actually bought three movies yesterday, The Last of the Mohicans, Braveheart, and T3. I enjoy basically all war movies as long as they are not cheezy. The one movie that I absolutely hated was Basic, I did'nt like that movie at all. I would'nt even really classify it as a war movie. If I had to choose between Basic and Courage Under Fire, I'd choose Courage Under Fire anyday.


----------



## Canuck_25 (13 Nov 2004)

Well, my favorites are as follows:

Zulu 
A Bridge too Far
Gallipoli
Bridge over the river kwai
Platoon
Starship troopers
The man who became king
The siege of firebase gloria
Z force 5
Fair well to the king


----------



## Alex252 (13 Nov 2004)

*what about U571?* 
Good action scenes but a little too inaccurate.


----------



## Slim (14 Nov 2004)

Acorn said:
			
		

> The all time classic WWII sea story on film is still _The Cruel Sea_.
> 
> Acorn



An excellent flick...Nicholas Monnserrat if I'm not mistaken. I have the book. (Which is somewhat   different than the movie)

Slim


----------



## big_castor (14 Nov 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> who here is a fan of "Zulu" ?



Me !

"Do carry on with your mud pies"
"Cowardly blacks ?  Who do you think is coming to wipe out your little command ? The Grenadier Guards ?â ? "
"Run ? Who'd want to run to fight a battle ?" 
"I told you, I came here to build a bridge"

And my all time favourite :
"Alllllllllright then. Nobody told you to stop working !"


----------



## Acorn (14 Nov 2004)

Slim, yes it was Monserrat, and the thing that impressed me most was that the film was closer to the book than the majority of other's I'd read and seen up to that point.

_Zulu_, a personal favorite. Memorable quotes: 
Bromhead: "I'll have my man clean your kit old boy." 
Chard: "Don't bother old boy." 
Bromhead: "No bother, I'm not offering to do it myself."

Of course, the film deviated considerably from the reality - Bromhead, for example, had a full beard and was more likely to be dressed like a Boer farmer than a toff British officer. He was also nearly deaf. Plus CSgt Bourne (my favorite character) was, I think , 26 years old - the youngest CSgt in the British Army at the time.

Another favorite of mine is _Cross of Iron_ however it deviated from both reality and the book. Steiner was in his 20s in the book.

"Grateful? What do I have to be grateful for? Do you think that just because you and Colonel Brandt are more enlightened than most officers that I hate you any less? I hate all officers! All the Stranskys, all the Triebigs, all of the Iron Cross scavengers in the whole German Army!"

Trivia: The first and last words in _Cross of Iron_ are two different phrases, each of two words. What are the?

Acorn


----------



## noreaga808 (14 Nov 2004)

Besides most of the movies already listed I also like "Dear Hunter." I don't know if it was listed already but I just had to add my 2 cents.


----------



## Slim (14 Nov 2004)

> Cross of Iron



Isn't that with George Peppard? No, sorry, thats the Blue Max I'm thinking of. What is Cross of Iron about?(IN brief of course)

Slim


----------



## zerhash (14 Nov 2004)

Zulu... hehe my favourite quote is something along the lines of

"Do up your tunic soldure!"
"Why must i do up my Tunic"
"How would it look if the zulu's were to find your dead body with an open tunic!"


----------



## jmacleod (14 Nov 2004)

Favourite War Movies - last time I wrote about this was an exchange of letters with Journalist
Peter Worthington Toronto Sun - both of us are well over 60, so my choices are a bit different.
I agree that virtually all the films listed are first rate. Question about "Cross of Iron" directed by
Sam Peckeninpah, based on the book by German Army veteran Willi Heinrich. Good cast, well
structured film, very accurate, but Peckinpah ran out of money. "The Eagle Has Landed" with
Michael Caine, Robert Duval, great story. There are classics "The Cruel Sea" based on the book
by Nicholas Monsarrat, a British journalist who served in Corvette's and Frigates on the North
Atlantic convoy runs, has a Canadian connection in Halifax and Ottawa as a post war UK PR.
"The Dam Busters" based on the book by Paul Brickhill, with Richard Todd as Group Captain
Guy P.Gibson VC, DSO,DFC - outstanding photography for the era (1956) and "Das Boot" I saw
episodes of this German made film on TV in Germany while on business, and later bought the
German VCR version - again, an excellent film, actually based on two books, one by former UBoat
Captain Wolfgang Ott, "Sharks and Little Fish" and the other "Das Boot" by a German author.Have
always found "A Bridge Too Far" one of the best World War II Films, along with "Saving Private Ryan"
of course. MacLeod


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Nov 2004)

Two people (Bossi and Arctic Acorn, I think) mentioned two of my favourites: Tunes of Glory and The Sand Pebbles.

In both films I thought I recognized many of the people ... there were well drawn character studies of typical British and Canadian soldiers, albeit some in US Navy uniforms, people very like those with whom I served many years ago.

The best war movie ever made, however, is Alexander Nevsky (Eisenstein, 1938) but Henry V (either the Olivier or Branagh versions) runs a good, if distant, second.


----------



## Danjanou (14 Nov 2004)

Rusty Old Joint said:
			
		

> The best war movie ever made, however, is Alexander Nevsky (Eisenstein, 1938)



Now that is one I never thought I'd see on this list. Good choice.


----------



## bubba (14 Nov 2004)

i always liked uncommon valour,my fav charactor was sailor(go figure)and some of his line's.


----------



## JBP (21 Nov 2004)

Okay, I may be stretching slightly away from traditional war movies and going slightly toward Sci-Fi, but I'm sure you folks would agree that Starship Troopers just absolutely kicked ASS! It believe it effectively captured some of the emotional points of being a "grunt". Examples in the movie would be throughout basic training, also, they captured the effectiveness of combat to "bond" soldiers. I felt that they really attempted in that movie to ensure it had quite a human-emotional element similar to our current militaries.

Not sure if that movie was already listed though, didn't want to read through ALL of this.........


----------



## Goober (21 Nov 2004)

There was a lot of talk about Starship Troopers in a thread some time ago. I think alot of people here missed the fact that the movie is a parody of its genre. It featured silly dialogues, outrageous concepts and B actors. The director admitted the movie was an "upgraded B-movie." But I think thats part of its charm so to speak. I loved it.


----------



## Playa69 (22 Nov 2004)

--My Favourite Military Films--

(in no particular order)

*Apocalypse Now* - Francis Ford Coppola film; awesome visceral impact is the number of sequences, images, and lines of dialogue that have literally burned themselves into our cinematic consciousness. "Horrors of the Vietnam War, following a battle-weary Captain Willard (Martin Sheen) on a secret upriver mission to find and execute the renegade Colonel Kurtz (Marlon Brando), who has reverted to a state of murderous and mystical insanity. The journey is fraught with danger involving wartime action on epic and intimate scales."

*Platoon* - Based on Oliver Stone's firsthand experience as an American soldier in Vietnam. Violent and disorienting images...gives you a sense of how things may have felt to an infantryman in the jungles of Vietnam."

*Full Metal Jacket* - Stanley Kubrick's masterwork war film. "Full Metal Jacket is a cynical, Reagan-era view of the 1960s' hunger for experience and consciousness that fulfilled itself in violence." 

*Saving Private Ryan* - Steven Spielberg's heavy and realistic film of a mission following the D-day invasion at Omaha Beach as troops are slaughtered by Germans yet overcome the almost insurmountable odds; Small band of troops behind enemy lines to retrieve a private whose three brothers have recently been killed in action.

*Black Hawk Down* - Non-stop action battles and gunfights, "The film re-creates the American siege of the Somalian city of Mogadishu in October 1993, when a 45-minute mission turned into a 16-hour ordeal of bloody urban warfare."

*The Patriot* - Non-modern military movie; "The Patriot conveys the horror of war among innocent civilians, and the epic battle scenes, while by no means masterful, are graphically intense and impressive."

*U-571* - "U-571 follows the exploits of a fictional team of World War II U.S. submariners who undertake a secret mission to capture a German Enigma machine to decode German documents."

*Das Boot* - Submarine movie portraying the German side. "Das Boot puts you inside that submerged vessel and explores the physical and emotional tensions of the situation with a vivid, terrifying realism that few movies can match."

*Band of Brothers* - "Tells the story of Easy Company, 506th Regiment of the 101st Airborne Division, U.S. Army. Band of Brothers chronicles the experiences of these men who knew extraordinary bravery and extraordinary fear. They were an elite rifle company parachuting into France early on D-Day morning, fighting in the Battle of the Bulge and capturing Hitler's Eagle's Nest at Berchtesgaden. They were also a unit that suffered 150 percent casualties, and whose lives became legend."

*Schindler's List* - "Spielberg's masterpiece ranks among the greatest films ever made about the Holocaust during World War II. It's a film about heroism with an unlikely hero at its center--Catholic war profiteer Oskar Schindler (Liam Neeson), who risked his life and went bankrupt to save more than 1,000 Jews from certain death in concentration camps."

*Deer Hunter* - "The Deer Hunter is one of the greatest films ever made about friendship and the personal impact of war; depiction of war on an intimate scale packs a devastatingly dramatic punch. Although Russian-roulette gambling games were not a common occurrence during the Vietnam war, they're used here as a metaphor for the futility of the war itself."

*Gettysburg* - Depiction of the bloody Civil War battle; "this film takes a refreshingly slow, thorough approach to the intricacies of battle. In ordinary circumstances, those intricacies might seem of importance only to fans of military strategy or Civil War enthusiasts, yet in Gettysburg they come across as the very stuff of life, death, and unexpected heroism."


----------



## canadianblue (22 Nov 2004)

The best part of Starship Troopers was the shower scene and the humping scene , that was about it. I did'nt really like the action that much is was such a cheesy movie it was'nt even funny. From what I hear the second movie is the exact same.

So far I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Enemy At the Gates. It was an allright movie not necessarily the best. 

The Patriot was pretty good, but then again so was the Last of the Mohican's.


----------



## Poppa (22 Nov 2004)

"The Odd Angry Shot" Aussie SAS in Veitnam

Cheers


----------



## Shec (22 Nov 2004)

Already mentioned:

Zulu - best Soldiers of the Queen movie

Tunes of Glory - best Regimental family movie 

Full Metal Jacket - best vocabulary movie, best basic training movie 

My picks:

A Hill in Korea - most realistic fighting patrol movie

Bridges at Toko-Ri - best aerial photography

The Hill - best serious infraction of QR&Os movie

The Devil's Brigade -   best (or perhaps worst) Hollywood corruption of what could have otherwise been a good movie movie

Guns at Batasi - best RSM movie 

55 Days at Peking - best multi-national force movie

Breaker Morant - best "lets stick it to the colonials" movie

The Great Escape - most noble POW movie

King Rat - most ignoble POW movie


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

LoL how about the good ol propaganda movies like the green barets?

is that you john wayne??


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

FULL METAL JACKET is my fav, followed by We Were Soldiers and Band of Brothers. Saving pte ryan was good but thats cause of  MAtt Damon. haha. NO actually even without him it would be a good movie.  ;D


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

lol how about forest gump?

that one was down right funny


----------



## Danjanou (22 Nov 2004)

Shec said:
			
		

> Guns at Batasi - best RSM movie



Now there's another classic. One of those you wish was on Video/DVD or at least showed up on TV more than once every couple of years.


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

Forest Gump is hilarious. Lieutenant Dan  ;D


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

Forrest Gump:
 Done, drill sergeant!

Drill Sergeant:
 Gump! Why did you put that weapon together so quickly?

Forrest Gump:
 You told me to, drill sergeant.

Drill Sergeant:
 Jesus H. Christ. This is a new company record. If it wasn't a waste of a fine enlisted man, I'd recommend you for O.C.S., Private Gump. You're going to be a general someday! Now disassemble your weapon and continue!

Bubba:
 Anyway, like I was saying, shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. They's, uh, shrimp kabobs, shrimp Creole, shrimp gumbo, pan fried, deep fried, stir fried. There's pineapple shrimp and lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp in potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That--that's about it.


LoL CHIMO! :warstory:


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

HAHAHAHA Thanks for giving me a good laugh today hehe. I need to buy that flick haha.


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

SOMETHING BIT ME!!

lol anytime


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

The best is when he shows his ass to the president haha. HAHA you rock


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

lol and the lennon interview
the trip to china to play ping pong.

i hear the book is even more outlandish, like he goes to space!


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

HAHAHa yeah and when he runs across the country. Or when lieutenant dan is in the wheel chair and he gets forest with that chick and he is like "she tasted like cigarettes" haha. I have gotta read the book hehe.


----------



## D-n-A (22 Nov 2004)

Drill Sergeant: Gump! What's your sole purpose in this army? 
Forrest Gump: To do whatever you tell me, drill sergeant! 
Drill Sergeant: God damn it, Gump! You're a god damn genius! This is the most outstanding answer I have ever heard. You must have a goddamn I.Q. of 160. You are goddamn gifted, Private Gump. Listen up, people...


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA FOREST GUMP ROCKS


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

Gump (narrating):
 I got to see a lot of the countryside. We would take these real long walks.
   And we were always lookin' for this guy named Charlie.


Gump (narrating):
 So we did. Now I don't know much about anything, But I think some of America's best young men served in this war. There was Dallas from Phoenix...Cleveland--he was from Detroit.

Cleveland:
 Hey, Tex. Hey, Tex. What the hell's going on?

Gump (narrating):
 And Tex was...well, I don't remember where Tex come from...


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

HAHAHA 

some man-"wow you just stepped in a big pile of shit"

forest gump-"it happens"


----------



## AZA-02 (22 Nov 2004)

well my personal favorite is`nt really a war movie thought it involves soldiers or maybe mercs, but anyway I'm getting off track.Predator would be it for me but on a second thought it more or less a sci fie, spec ops rescue mission movie that involves real "bad ass" (sorry if i offended any off u guys with the A double S word but there is no otherway of saying it without sounding not enough "chew on this and you`ll be a real sexual tyrannosaurus") guys with some real "ass wooping" action,with simple pick up lines "yur one ugly zun ofa`b!$%&".
But if i had to choose one that involves a real war it would be saving private Ryan, or forest gump ;D just kidding. And i would choose Full metal jacket for the first half and Sgt hartman. But all the other movies are great as long as they look real, and show you what war is really like, which is not like you see in movies ???, like the movie with the guy gone in 60 second and more recently National treasure... Anyway it felt good talking about it and now i feel fresh . oh plz don't kick me out for "where the sun doesn't`t shine for some people word stuff bla bla bla bla... :blotto: hahaha whowhowhoaaaaaaa.....


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

Al-X said:
			
		

> well my personal favorite is`nt really a war movie thought it involves soldiers or maybe mercs, but anyway I'm getting off track.Predator would be it for me but on a second thought it more or less a sci fie, spec ops rescue mission movie that involves real "bad ***" (sorry if i offended any off u guys with the A double S word but there is no otherway of saying it without sounding not enough "chew on this and you`ll be a real sexual tyrannosaurus") guys with some real "*** wooping" action,with simple pick up lines "yur one ugly zun ofa`b!$%&".
> But if i had to choose one that involves a real war it would be saving private Ryan, or forest gump ;D just kidding. And i would choose Full metal jacket for the first half and Sgt hartman. But all the other movies are great as long as they look real, and show you what war is really like, which is not like you see in movies ???, like the movie with the guy gone in 60 second and more recently National treasure... Anyway it felt good talking about it and now i feel fresh . oh plz don't kick me out for "where the sun doesn't`t shine for some people word stuff bla bla bla bla... :blotto: hahaha whowhowhoaaaaaaa.....





Whatever you are on, i want some haha. You're wild hehe.


----------



## AZA-02 (22 Nov 2004)

Thx camo chick but im high on life :blotto:


----------



## camochick (22 Nov 2004)

Yay haha. atleast you're entertaining.


----------



## zerhash (23 Nov 2004)

must be the new experimental drugs they have!

speaking of experimental drugs... when i was in meaford they made me take like 5 shots for god knows what....

must be because i was in meaford... or i am actualy a part of the human genome project which i dont yet know about


as for movies... there is no thrill like overkill! Kill BILL vol 1 that is!


----------



## vangemeren (24 Nov 2004)

anyways...
Some of my favourite war movies are:

The Devil's Birgade
Glory
Gettysburg
The Great Escape
The Lost Batallion (I don't know if this is the right name or not, It's a A&E movie about an American Battalion in a battle in WW 1)

Finally:
The Sound of Music... just kidding (I hope this joke hasn't already been done)


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

what are you trying to say about the sound of music?!? jk


----------



## vangemeren (24 Nov 2004)

It's a movie based in WW 2. I guess that was a horrible joke, I broke the rule of thinking before typing. Many things I say don't make sense


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

ya its a good movie
on first impressions it doesnt do so well

im just teasing you anyways
im pretty borderline with this movie


----------



## camochick (25 Nov 2004)

The hills are alive with the sound of music.......... dammit, now ya got that song in my head.


----------



## Bograt (25 Nov 2004)

I liked the original M*A*S*H*.

I will loose all creditability by saying "I also enjoy Top Gun." It is so bad that its good.


----------



## armyrules (25 Nov 2004)

My favourite movies are:
Full Metal Jacket
Band Of Brothers
BlackHawk Down
A Bridge To Far
We Were Soldiers


----------



## Big Foot (26 Nov 2004)

My picks:
Saving Private Ryan
Devils Brigade
Bridge over the river Kwai


----------



## karl28 (26 Nov 2004)

Just to add my two cents worth my fav Military movies are ....

        1/Memphis Belle 

        2/Das Boot 

        3/Enemy at the Gates 

        4/ Fire Base Gloria 

         5/ Hamburger Hill 

         6/ Battle of Britain 
       
         7/ Black Hawk Down 

         8/ Band of Brothers ( I know its a mini series but its still well done )

         9/ We were soldiers 

         10/Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Spazkatt (26 Nov 2004)

Battle of Britain - since I was little
Memphis Belle - can a plane get fan mail?
A Midnight Clear - great creepy arthouse flick. Who thought snowballs could freak you out...
Ghostbusters - kinda like a war, no?
Black Hawk Down - it's been said already - do a search... ^-^
Full Metal Jacket - ditto
Stripes - gotta be in here somewhere
Saving Private Ryan
ummm...I'll think of more later
AL


----------



## $@rge (23 Mar 2006)

Gotta go with the classic Full Metal Jacket with suck memorable qoutes suck as;
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: [Chanting] This is my rifle. 
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: [Grabbing their crotches] This is my gun. 
Marines: This is for fighting. 
Marines: [Grabbing their crotches] This is for fun. 

and..
Marines: [chanting] This is my rifle. There are many like it but this one is mine. My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my rifle is useless. Without my rifle I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy, who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will. Before God I swear this creed: my rifle and myself are defenders of my country, we are the masters of my enemy, we are the saviors of my life. So be it, until there is no enemy, but peace. Amen. 
 :threat: :gunner: :mg: :flame: :akimbo: :sniper: :cam: :fifty: :brickwall:


----------



## CanEhdian (23 Mar 2006)

My favorite war movies are the Thin red Line and Saving Private Ryan because they drew me into the experience like no other movie of the genre.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (25 Mar 2006)

I personally loved starship troopers, I actually watched it tonight.  I really enjoyed the book as well.  I hated the second movie, when it first came out I thought awsome, if this is anywhere as good as the first it will rock, it wasn't close.  I downloaded it, it wasn't worth the time to watch it, nor download it, and I was very sad that I wasted a CDR on burning it, thank god that I only lost the CDR and didn't actually pay to see it.  I then promptly told all my friends (who also love the first) to never watch number 2 and thus saved them the horror. 

           After all, what are friends for 

     G.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (26 Mar 2006)

They made a second Starship Troopers? I can't imagine why I've never heard of it after your glowing review  . Too bad it sucked. The first one was ok in a funny kind of way. Here are my top ten war movies and favorite lines (in case you haven't seen enough lists yet):

1. The Big Red One- "Don't worry that's just one of your balls."
2. Glory- "C'mon!!!! Uhhh....[Denzel Washington dies]"
3. Full Metal Jacket-"We're Jolly Green Giants with guns!"
4. Saving Private Ryan- "Look. I washed for supper."
5. Platoon- "It's f---ing beautiful. Aaaahhhh!"
6. Patton- "We're gonna murder those lousy Hun bastards by the bushel."
7. Thin Red Line- "You ever get lonely? [Answer] Only when I'm around people.
8. Jarhead- "I love this job. Hoo-rah."
9. Born on the Fourth of July- "Big F---ing Erect Penis!"
10. The Sand Pebbles- "What happened? I was here [Clunk. Steve McQueen dies].

I hope I edited enough for you. I figure it's army.ca not daycareworker.ca. If not, I apologize.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Mar 2006)

Infantry_wannabe said:
			
		

> I hope I edited enough for you. I figure it's army.ca not daycareworker.ca. If not, I apologize.



What you got something against the tough guys and gals over at daycareworker.ca? :tsktsk:









[/quote]


----------

